# Bayport scalloping



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

Considering putting at Bayport Park for scalloping this year as it is closer to my house that Crystal River/Homosassa. Any suggestions on which direction to head? Thanks


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Glennusf said:


> Considering putting at Bayport Park for scalloping this year as it is closer to my house that Crystal River/Homosassa. Any suggestions on which direction to head? Thanks


North


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Way North!

Last year we did well a little north of the Chaz, but south of Homosassa. We didn't find anything within a mile north of Homosassa, but every year is different.


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Way North!
> 
> Last year we did well a little north of the Chaz, but south of Homosassa. We didn't find anything within a mile north of Homosassa, but every year is different.


Thanks


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

hunter4626 said:


> North


Thanks is Bayport as crazy as crystal river during the season?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any ramp in the area will be crowded on the weekends. That's why I go on weekdays, never more then a 5 minute wait.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Glennusf said:


> Thanks is Bayport as crazy as crystal river during the season?


Bayport is not bad. If you have a small skiff you can put in at Jenkins creek. I read Pasco county is going to have a 10 day season this year.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Word of caution as well, run out the channel then go north. It can be a lot shallower than expected with some hidden rock gardens.


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

makin moves said:


> Bayport is not bad. If you have a small skiff you can put in at Jenkins creek. I read Pasco county is going to have a 10 day season this year.


Thanks I will have to check i it out


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

makin moves said:


> Word of caution as well, run out the channel then go north. It can be a lot shallower than expected with some hidden rock gardens.


Ok thanks I am going to try to get up next week and do a few test runs


----------

